

ShowHN: FastType - Speech Recognition in browser done right - anilshanbhag
https://dictanote.co/demo/

======
anilshanbhag
Underneath it uses webkit speech api tightly integrated with bootstrap-wysiwyg
editor. The service itself has a relatively good accuracy at-least for the
English language.

~~~
pedalpete
I just tested it and had a huge problem with accuracy. It may be good enough
for search, where you're speaking only a few words, but trying to actually
dictate a document, I wouldn't find this useful.

